# Mergemaster: Question about temproot



## abefar (Dec 26, 2009)

So... I've been wondering about this for ages without ever getting a clear answer:

What should I do with /var/tmp/temproot when mergemaster asks me (before and after doing make installworld in single user mode)?
Is it best to leave it alone after every _mergemaster_ run? Or should I delete it after the final _mergemaster_ run after installworld? Or should I _always_ delete it, after running both _mergemaster -p_ and the final _mergemaster_?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Speedy (Dec 26, 2009)

make cleanworld will clean it up.


----------



## abefar (Dec 26, 2009)

Speedy said:
			
		

> make cleanworld will clean it up.



I see. So it's best to let mergemester leave it alone at all times?


----------



## Speedy (Dec 26, 2009)

That's what I do, yes.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 26, 2009)

I always remove it. It takes a few seconds to make a new one when it's needed, and it serves no other purpose than mergemaster.


----------

